# Good breeders in Barrie/Toronto area???



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows of good reputable breeders in the Barrie/GTA. I've been looking for a while now but haven't had much luck. I really like DiBonis Maltese but her next litter isn't born for another 2 months and all the pups are spoken for. I want a reputable breeder who breeds to standard but doesn't charge thousands of dollars for a puppy. I have already looked at the websites for all of the breeders on Canada's guide to dogs. I want a puppy available in July or August (preferably July). If you can help me out please let me know. Or if you live within 3.5 hours of Barrie please let me know where you got your puppy from. Thanks for reading!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Even though you are in Toronto, your best bet is to check the AMA Referral list.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/index.html


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Vicki Fierheller of Four Halls Maltese is in Ajax. She has bred many top winning dogs, including Best in Show Maltese, and actively shows her Maltese in both Canada and the U.S. I would suggest that you contact her. Even if she does not have puppies available right now she may be able to refer you to other good breeders in the area. Her email address is [email protected] and her website is Four Halls Kennels

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I personally recommend Vicki. She is an incredible, conscientious breeder.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Vicki Fierheller of Four Halls Maltese is in Ajax. She has bred many top winning dogs, including Best in Show Maltese, and actively shows her Maltese in both Canada and the U.S. I would suggest that you contact her. Even if she does not have puppies available right now she may be able to refer you to other good breeders in the area. Her email address is [email protected] and her website is Four Halls Kennels
> 
> Best of luck with your search.


:thmbup::thmbup::thmbup:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

jmm said:


> I personally recommend Vicki. She is an incredible, conscientious breeder.


:thmbup::thmbup::thmbup:


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

yorkieville said:


> Even though you are in Toronto, your best bet is to check the AMA Referral list.
> 
> American Maltese Association


I actually live in Barrie. Toronto is appx an hour away from me. Thanks for the suggestion but I can't drive to the states.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

jmm said:


> I personally recommend Vicki. She is an incredible, conscientious breeder.


Do you know how much she charges per puppy?


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

MaryH said:


> Vicki Fierheller of Four Halls Maltese is in Ajax. She has bred many top winning dogs, including Best in Show Maltese, and actively shows her Maltese in both Canada and the U.S. I would suggest that you contact her. Even if she does not have puppies available right now she may be able to refer you to other good breeders in the area. Her email address is [email protected] and her website is Four Halls Kennels
> 
> Best of luck with your search.


Thanks a lot. Her name is the one that keeps coming up. Do you know of any people on sm that have purchased a puppy from her?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

A member by the SM name *priyasutty* bought a puppy about 6 months ago. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/109453-looking-reputable-breeder-toronto.html


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

CloudClan said:


> A member by the SM name *priyasutty* bought a puppy about 6 months ago.
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/109453-looking-reputable-breeder-toronto.html


Thanks a lot  I'll pm her.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

PuppyLove97 said:


> I actually live in Barrie. Toronto is appx an hour away from me. Thanks for the suggestion but I can't drive to the states.


 Oh, you're very welcome. I was thinking, if you found a responsible breeder in the States, you could have the puppy shipped. but, everyone has given you excellent suggestions of breeders in Canada.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

yorkieville said:


> Oh, you're very welcome. I was thinking, if you found a responsible breeder in the States, you could have the puppy shipped. but, everyone has given you excellent suggestions of breeders in Canada.


Do you know how much it costs to have a puppy shipped?


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

PuppyLove97 said:


> Do you know how much it costs to have a puppy shipped?


It depends on the airline, and the distance, etc. Locate your breeder, find ouf if he/she ships and what airline he/she recommends.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I was in the same situation as you. Ended up buying from Florida for my first dog as Vicki didn't have anything at the time. She also recommends Mercer Maltese. 

You can get a puppy shipped alone, but I feel they are too little and too young to travel in cargo. So I had mine shipped with at Nanny who charge around $400 for hand delivery from the States to Toronto.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> I was in the same situation as you. Ended up buying from Florida for my first dog as Vicki didn't have anything at the time. She also recommends Mercer Maltese.
> 
> You can get a puppy shipped alone, but I feel they are too little and too young to travel in cargo. So I had mine shipped with at Nanny who charge around $400 for hand delivery from the States to Toronto.


I contacted Vicki and she told me that ice cream's pregnancy failed so she can't breed again for 5 months  She recommended robin mercer to me as well. Robin has a girl available but I haven't heard back from her yet. I'm not sure if I'll be buying from robin though because I'm looking for a malt with a flatter face that will weigh under 5 pounds and I havent seen many pictures of her puppies or adults yet. We'll see.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> I was in the same situation as you. Ended up buying from Florida for my first dog as Vicki didn't have anything at the time. She also recommends Mercer Maltese.
> 
> You can get a puppy shipped alone, but I feel they are too little and too young to travel in cargo. So I had mine shipped with at Nanny who charge around $400 for hand delivery from the States to Toronto.


Also, I noticed that you got your malt from Bonnie, would you recommend her? How much did your puppy cost including shipping? Did you drive from vancouver to Toronto to pick up a dog that was shipped from florida? Sorry abut all the questions.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

I heard bafck from robin but her little girl is a bit expensive for me. I'm getting ready for a garage sale right now. I know I won't make enough but it will get me that much closer. Wish me luck!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

PuppyLove97 said:


> I heard bafck from robin but her little girl is a bit expensive for me. I'm getting ready for a garage sale right now. I know I won't make enough but it will get me that much closer. Wish me luck!!


I wish you luck. My sister always manages to make a pretty good amount on her garage sales.

If you lived by me, I'd let you sell anything not nailed down in my house, and keep the money!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

PuppyLove97 said:


> I contacted Vicki and she told me that ice cream's pregnancy failed so she can't breed again for 5 months  She recommended robin mercer to me as well. Robin has a girl available but I haven't heard back from her yet. I'm not sure if I'll be buying from robin though because I'm looking for a malt with a flatter face that will weigh under 5 pounds and I havent seen many pictures of her puppies or adults yet. We'll see.


What a shame re Vicki 

I am surprised the Mercer pup is too expensive if you are considering Bonnie. I paid more from Bonnie for my little girl than I have ever seen on here. The flatter face and smaller size is very hard to get. One other place may be worth looking at although I don't know much about her so can't actually recommend is Kasamile Maltese. She is breeding with a Shinemore pup which may produce the flatter face and smaller stature.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> What a shame re Vicki
> 
> I am surprised the Mercer pup is too expensive if you are considering Bonnie. I paid more from Bonnie for my little girl than I have ever seen on here. The flatter face and smaller size is very hard to get. One other place may be worth looking at although I don't know much about her so can't actually recommend is Kasamile Maltese. She is breeding with a Shinemore pup which may produce the flatter face and smaller stature.


Thank you so much!! You have been super helpful to me in all of my questions and posts. I can't thank you enough. I wasnt planning on spending more than $1500. I'm still not sure how much Vicki sells her malts for but I was told they're not available often so I knew I would have time to save more up. The pups would have been available exactly when I needed them  if I get a second maltese I'm definitely going to ask Vicki but right now I don't want to wait 8 months. Thanks again!!


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

yorkieville said:


> I wish you luck. My sister always manages to make a pretty good amount on her garage sales.
> 
> If you lived by me, I'd let you sell anything not nailed down in my house, and keep the money!


Thanks :w00t:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Aw, that's too bad! I just checked if any maltese have been shown lately around here and as usual, only Vicki seems to be. Check out the cute pup she's showing now: Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online. (Tortilla!) :wub:


Maureen: How did you find the "nanny" service?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Aarianne said:


> Aw, that's too bad! I just checked if any maltese have been shown lately around here and as usual, only Vicki seems to be. Check out the cute pup she's showing now: Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online. (Tortilla!) :wub:
> 
> 
> Maureen: How did you find the "nanny" service?


Through Bonnie and this site  Tiger is the Nanny, also a lady called Christine that I know of. I am sure if you asked around you would probably find more. Usually airline personnel that fly stand-by.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

PuppyLove97 said:


> Thank you so much!! You have been super helpful to me in all of my questions and posts. I can't thank you enough. I wasnt planning on spending more than $1500. I'm still not sure how much Vicki sells her malts for but I was told they're not available often so I knew I would have time to save more up. The pups would have been available exactly when I needed them  if I get a second maltese I'm definitely going to ask Vicki but right now I don't want to wait 8 months. Thanks again!!


You are welcome. It is difficult from Canada, very few show breeders and a lot of puppy mill/bybs.  Pretty much everything I was quoted for from the US recently seems to be around 2,500. which is a lot less than when I got Lola, then you have maybe $400 shipping, so it does add up. Girls of course are a lot more than boys.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> You are welcome. It is difficult from Canada, very few show breeders and a lot of puppy mill/bybs.  Pretty much everything I was quoted for from the US recently seems to be around 2,500. which is a lot less than when I got Lola, then you have maybe $400 shipping, so it does add up. Girls of course are a lot more than boys.


I agree there are SO many byb here. :angry: i just realized that penny lane is yours. She's one of the CUTEST puppies I've ever seen!!!! I'm hoping to get the little mercers girl but it really depends on if I'll have the money on time. I am going $650 over budget. You should make another thread with more pictures of Lola and penny lane. I just can't see enough of those adorable little babies


----------

